# It ain't the fat people. Blame the sugar.



## Dolce (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm watching this right now and really enjoying it. It explains how refined sugar changes our biochemistry. I like how he makes the point to absolve fat people from the culpability of their "condition". I thought it might be of interest to those of you who have a hard time stopping yourselves from eating sugary and starchy foods once you start. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBnniua6-oM

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/04/17/magazine/mag-17Sugar-t.html?ref=sugar


----------



## knottyknicky (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm reading The End of Overeating and Why We Get Fat concurrently right now. Finally people are starting to figure out what some people have known all along


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 19, 2011)

So very scary.


----------



## moore2me (May 6, 2011)

I am fat. I became a Type II diabetic on insulin for 10 years and my doc says I am in remission. I still crave sweet things. My paternal grandmother, born in 1901, (deceased now for years) had the same sweet cravings, was an excellent pastry cook and a Type II diabetic. Grandmother used cake flours, pure cane sugars and confectioners sugars in baking.

My maternal grandfather worked physically hard all of his life. He was a farmer, a blacksmith, and worked in a sawmill. He also raised sugar cane and made his own molasses sweetners from the cane. My point is most of the sweetners he used were not commercially made sugars. He also burned a large amount of calories working each day from dawn to dark. He became a Type II diabetic.

I view the relationship between sugars, diabetes, and being fat as a complex relationship. It's similar to being an alcoholic and having a liquor store next door to your house. You are given a free gift card to the liquor store and then told try not to buy any booze. Very hard to resist. 

There are several ways to break the chain in the above paragraph. Move. Take the gift card away. Prohibit me from going in the store. Send me to AA. Anabuse. Lock me up in rehab. I feel overdoing the sugar is the same way. Multiple solutions. Some involve the user. Some involve the sugar.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 9, 2011)

There is a documentary called "Fat Head". I recommend it- it's on netflix.


----------

